# List of Anthro Like Games.



## KaiserVadin (Jul 11, 2008)

So far the only ones I know of are:

Trickster Online Revolution

Grand Chase

Sonic Adventure DX ( Not Free So Worthless To Link )

can someone please list others ?


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 11, 2008)

Bloody Roar, I think it was on the Playstation. It isn't totally anthro but the fighters turn into anthros.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 12, 2008)

oh god not trickster. I still have nightmares about drills because of that game.

Animal crossing... and that's all I can think of


----------



## Namiel (Jul 12, 2008)

Tai Fu: Wrath of the Tiger
Star Fox
Sly Cooper
Rachet and Clank
Fur Fighters
Bloody Roar

Some games with occasional anthro characters

Final Fantasys (Red XIII, Freya, Khimari, even Zidane)
Xenogears (several demi-humans, such as Hammer)
Diablo II (Druids)
Chrono Trigger/Cross (I lurves Frog)


----------



## E-mannor (Jul 12, 2008)

there's always elder scrolls, oblivion is by far the best so far, and there are lizard and cat anthros... good enough for me ^_^


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2008)

"Here kitty kitty kitty."

I love Oblivion lol.


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 12, 2008)

Beyond Good and Evil. Plenty of anthros, and overall it's a great game that I demand EVERYONE play.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 12, 2008)

Radical Rex (The Genesis version is 100% anthro, whereas the SNES version for some odd reason had the main baddie replaced with a human. Good-bye consistency!)
Altered Beast (Genesis)
Chip n' Dale (NES)
Tale Spin (TG16, Genesis, SNES?)
Sonic: The Fighters (Or hell, why not just put every Sonic Game on this list?)
The Kao The Kangaroo series (PC, Dreamcast, one for GBA)
Kung Fu Panda game (PS3, Xbox, Wii)
Teenage Muntant Ninja Turtles (NES, SNES, Genesis, Gamecube)
Claymates (SNES)
Inherit The Earth (DOS)
Anubis II (Wii; An absolutely frickin' _*TERRIBLE*_ game that stars an anthro hound)
Seiken Densetsu 3 (SNES, You have a werewolf main character if you choose)
Unlimited SaGa (PS2, One anthro character from some wind tribe.)
Odin Sphere (The Pooka Prince, Cornelius)
Ty The Tasmanian Tiger (PS2, Gamecube?)
Mad Dash Racing (Xbox; wasn't there a prequel to this?)
The Bubsy series (PS1, SNES, Genesis; horrific control)
Kingsley's Adventure (PS1)
Magical Starsign (Mostly anthro; the rabbit and the lizard playable characters)
Children of Mana (NDS)
The Donkey Kong Country series (SNES, GBA)
Holic Online (The playable Koshare race. They aren't 100% anthro--more like 95%--but it's anthro!)
Final Fantasy XI (PC, PS2, XBox 360; This is more 25% anthro. The Mithra race, and the Tarutaru race, and the anthro headgear [Cacaroon's Hood, Cougar/Pather Mask, Lamia Headgear] will give you an anthro look to your characters)
Perfect World Online (PC. The Beast race.)
Mappy (Atari?)
Yoshi's Island/Story/Topsy-Turvy/DS (SNES, N64, GBA, DS)
Ardy Lightfoot (SNES)
The Conker series (N64, XBox 360)
Killer Instinct series (SNES, PS1(?), N64; That wolf dude)
Darkstalkers series (PS1; Talbain)

That's all I can think of.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 13, 2008)

Monster Hunter ( has a cat tribe in it )


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 13, 2008)

The rocket knight series (Rocket Knight Adventure, both Sparkster games) was all about the anthros, last I checked.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy--great underrated game. Features a demigod lionboy with nearly all of the NPCs being anthros.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't forget the Daxter game.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Conker's Bad Fur Day


----------



## Dayken (Jul 13, 2008)

Zero the Kamikaze Squirrel. It was an SNES game that was a spin-off of Aero the Acrobat (another anthro platformer that wasn't mentioned here), but neither of them are all that great.

Dino City, on the other hand, wasn't bad for an Super Mario World challenger. Just make sure you use Tops (the purple dinosaur) if you dig up a rom. In a platformer, projectiles > punches.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 13, 2008)

The Breath of Fire games has some anthro characters.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 14, 2008)

I still don't understand why "animal ears" = furry. I better shoot them.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.monstersgame.us/?ac=vid&vid=175029111 werewolf vs vampire game


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

Starfox, Sly cooper, Ratchet and clank, animal crossing.

That's a list of games I actually played.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Wonderboy III: The Dragon's Trap, a.k.a. "Monster World II" or "Dragon's Curse."

Throughout the game, you'd be turned into different anthros each with their own special abilities.  Not many people seem to know about this game though because it was for obscure/unpopular systems (Sega Master System, Game Gear, and Turbografx 16).  Oh, and don't confuse it with Wonderboy III: Monster Lair.  Monster Lair is an entirely different game that sucks.


----------

